# Over 500 whp. Check.



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Just went to the dyno yesterday with my mk3 12v vr6. I dynoed 515 Whp at 27 psi. The motor is all stock with a 8.5:1 headspacer and arp head studs. Im running the C2 chip 630cc file not the pro maf. Definitely proving that standalone is not needed to make big power. My air fuel was reading 11.6 solid at 27 psi. 

Specs: 
T04S 60-1 with a .70 ar on compressor side with 4"inlet anti-surge, ATP T4 Exhaust housing .70 ar, 3' vband outlet straight 3" exhaust with 5 " magnaflow straight through muffler with a dump right before the rear beam. 
630cc C2 4" maf housing 
Precision 600hp intercooler 
Flipside customs long runner manifold 
Cat 263 cams 
Forge diverter valve 

I have been running the setup for about six months but i recently just started raising the boost above wastegate spring pressure(12psi). I am not really sure of the turbine and compressor wheel sizes bc I bought the turbo new off of someone else and my friend says that the wheels look bigger. 
I make full boost anywhere from 4000-4600 depending on how high the boost is set at. 
Car runs awesome doesnt hunt idle or breakup or anything. Very smooth power delivery. 
I hope I can motivate others out there to get there turbo vrs cranking out high hp numbers. Me and 2 of my friends put together the whole car. So really anyone can do this with a good mechanical background and some research. Plus my one friend has a tig welder and knows how to use it so that came in handy making the aluminum intercooler piping and the all stainless vbanded exhaust 

Graph of all 7 pulls from 12 to 27 psi. 









Video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9eahX5PFIY


----------



## Afondo (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice, just goes to show  

What are you running? A detailed kit list would be appreciated. :thumbup: 

How long have you had that setup running?


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Just went to the dyno yesterday with my mk3 12v vr6. I dynoed 515 Whp at 27 psi. The motor is all stock with a 8.5:1 headspacer and arp head studs. Im running the C2 chip 630cc file not the pro maf. Definitely proving that standalone is not needed to make big power. My air fuel was reading 11.6 solid at 27 psi.


 Nice! I have a similar setup. What turbo? I will be dynoing 630 vs lugtronic standalone on sunday. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Just went to the dyno yesterday with my mk3 12v vr6. I dynoed 515 Whp at 27 psi. The motor is all stock with a 8.5:1 headspacer and arp head studs. Im running the C2 chip 630cc file not the pro maf. Definitely proving that standalone is not needed to make big power. My air fuel was reading 11.6 solid at 27 psi.


 Post your graph up if you have it. My setup is very similar (630cc non Pro-MAF) 8.5:1 but now 3L. My AFR is identical to yours at that psi. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Im uploading the video to youtube now. at the end of the video it shows the graph. The graph shows all pulls 12 psi to 27 psi.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Turbo size & hotside? 
DP & exhaust? 
Intercooling specs?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Posted all specs at top. 
:thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I am trying to post the video on youtube but it wont upload. Wtf.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

videos would be awsome i have a identical setup except im on a precision 6765 and cams schrick 268 i hope to make those numbers on the 630 file


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Was this on a 3bar or 4bar fpr? I have the same software and a similar setup, last time I dynoed it made 450whp, but the afr's were in the mid-high 12's which held me back from making more power. Are you spraying any meth? And what are you running for fueling?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Video is up. That is the trick. The software is made for 3 bar fpr but I am running the 4 bar. The ecu doesnt know what the fuel pressure is so the 4 bar gave me enough fuel for over 500whp. I used the 4 bar bc I am not running the exact kinetic kit that the chip is made for I have the cams and bigger turbo better inetrcooler etc.. so i figured 4 bar and it worked out perfectly. For fuel I had about 4 gallons of 93 and I mixed in 4 gallons of 100. So an octane of about 96.5 just for extra safety. Detonation is what makes motors blow you know. 
Under 27 psi it runs a little rich but its still okay. 18psi at wot was 10.6 27 psi was 11.6


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

No meth. Im telling you its all in the intercooler. The cooler the charge the more power and timing etcc. You have to run a good intercooler if you want to make high hp. My charge pipe right before the throttle body feels like its frozen if I am driving on the street 20 mph and pull over and pop the hood. Even on the dyno inside with the fan it was cool to the touch.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

My a/f at idle with the 4bar is 14.5 to 15.5. 
Car is dead on.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Be happy it runs rich Ive tried the 4bar with little difference. Are you running a inline pump plus intank?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

stock pump in tank with an inline walbro 255


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

very nice 
any pics of the exhaust? 
any dyno pulls that are corrected? 
thanks 
:thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

No pics of exhaust just 3 inch downpipe then vband to 8 " of pipe to magnaflow 5" round muffler to 3 feet of pipe and a turndown. Pretty simple 

None corrected. 
It sucks because there rpm signal thing was broken bc someone the day before ran it over. 
But the pulls all started around 1500 rpms and ended around 6500to 6900 rpms.


----------



## A2rebirth (Mar 8, 2011)

awesome


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

A2rebirth said:


> awesome


 Sure is! I use a T60-1, T3 .82 hotside, and saw 388 on 15 pounds, dyno on Sunday! Very similar setup. Just stock cams though.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Impressive. I kinda like the idea of running a stock MAF and this is the reason I have not "upgraded". This original 630 tune is very reliable and mpg is comparable to what I was getting on the 440.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

You are right. the 630cc is very reliable. I actually called C2 to see how much to upgrade. Half off the chip so 300 plus 350 for the pro maf. $650 to upgrade is insane. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

i really wonder what the limits of this 630 file truly is whats the highest hp someone has gotten off this file. Not what c2 sais but who has actually put down the most power on a dyno so far this is the highest hp ive seen on this file im sure its good upwards of 580+


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

It definitely had room for more power only thing holding me back was my desire to not have the motor pop. I wanted to drive it home. So i stopped at 515whp.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Why is the smoothing set to 5 and why is the torque curve missing? Thats not showing if your car is riding the knock sensor or not with the smoothing set that high.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I have no idea i dont own or operate the dyno. There is no torque curve because they said that it was not working. The rpm signal wire thing was run over the day before. I really dont know much about dynos.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

yea 515 is pushing the stock block. im also running a stock block this season then ill go with a rod piston setup test the limits of the file then eventually go standalone because those 630's wont hold up anything past 600+ i dont think


----------



## ruskie (Mar 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice number, enjoy!


----------



## ruskie (Mar 16, 2011)

i would tun it down to below 500 just to save the block and enjoy it a little longer... but yeh enjoy


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*bs numbers*

B.S numbers sorry. go to another dyno.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Lol okay. I know that dyno is accurate because I've had my camaro dynoed there and somewhere else in nj and the numbers were almost identical. Much love for the haters. I am not going to run the car at 27 psi ever again that was just to see. Ill prob run max 24 psi at the track


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

is that tsa dyno in ny?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes it is. They are very nice there.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

nice! congrats with the 500+ :thumbup: 

btw ... will you be running it at show and go?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes I do plan on it. I just have to send my chip back to C2 to be modified bc it has a built in 2 step. But its set at 4200 so I just bog off the line. 
I ran a 12.5 at 122 mph on 18psi with a 2.2 60ft. 
hopefully with the 2 step fixed and more boost ill be in the low 11's. I weighed in at 2875#.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

Afondo said:


> Nice, just goes to show
> 
> What are you running? A detailed kit list would be appreciated. :thumbup:
> 
> How long have you had that setup running?


 buy the cow and milk it yourself.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

yea guys at tsa are awsome c2 will put a 2 step on the chip how does that work?? just curious did u have to hook anything up extra for it or just clutch in wot>? also how much did they charge


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Were you that lone VRT in the pack last saturday at E-Town?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

I believe the numbers. The car is also dynoed in 3rd gear so it'll show a little more. Good job on the stock block. Only thing is the powerband looks a little lazy. But it should still run real nice :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I bought the chip used and it came with the 2step for under 5 mph. I am actually going to have them delete and run an msd box. 

Yes I was the lone vrt at etown last week. 

I dynoed in third bc I had the taller tires on 24.5". If I would have dynoed in 4th it would have been overdrive.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

How does the powerband look lazy. I have no drop in power to 7000 rpms. This is a perfect track car because I launch in boost and never go below 4000 rpms the rest of the track.


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

To Baileys 515 whp at 27psi is deffinitely doable especially with pump/race fuel mix. I made 500whp at 25 psi on pump and meth with similar setup and a 67mm. 
To the op good numbers and hopefully the tranny will hold up.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks. Yeah I have stock gears with a peloquin. 3rd and 4th are definitely crying right now from all the highway pulls I make in this beast.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Assuming that your transmission has not been ragged out, your gear set will hold up just fine. :thumbup: Great numbers once again.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Very nice numbers. Congrats :beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Great numbers. Too bad not all C2 630# 4" MAF setups are consistent


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> How does the powerband look lazy. I have no drop in power to 7000 rpms. This is a perfect track car because I launch in boost and never go below 4000 rpms the rest of the track.


 Just seems the power hits a little later that's all. You don't have the dyno in RPM so I'm taking a guess and no torque display so I cant go by the 5250rpm reference when they cross each other. But good power. Take her to the track and see what numbers you put up now :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Great numbers. Too bad not all C2 630# 4" MAF setups are consistent


 There is no way to EVER make it consistent, not possible. 

630cc inj. on 6cyl are 'capable' of feeding deep 500's to 600whp on gas. 

What nobody seems to be aware of: stock maf in 4" housing: maf max is low-mid 400's. 
so above mid 400's whp the ecu is BLIND in terms of how much air is actually going through the motor. 

Once the MAF is pegged, airflow data becomes a constant. 
We all know actual airflow will change with boost and/or rpm... 

Be careful: overflow tends to blow MAF's too. 

This likely should have been explained when software was purchased, your comment suggests otherwise. 

good luck 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

baileysjetta said:


> B.S numbers sorry. go to another dyno.


 Hater:thumbdown: 

Nice numbers man. I'm probably making ~420whp on the 42#. Have a 630cc pro maf chip on my desk, but idk. Stock motor and trans are holding good at 20psi. 

Nice setup and ignore the haters. Good #'s, either track or dyno, always bring them out and it's usually people with more time/$$ spent and lesser results that get their ego's bruised.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Just to be clear though I am in no way trying to bruise any egos or put any other persons build down. Just showing with some hard work with your buddies and a couple of :beer: :beer: anything is possible. I am definitely psyched about going back to the track. I am actually sending my chip back to have the 2 step removed. I just purchased a wot box/ 2 step from n2mb. 
Does anyone have any experience/thoughts on this product?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Just to be clear though I am in no way trying to bruise any egos or put any other persons build down. Just showing with some hard work with your buddies and a couple of :beer: :beer: anything is possible. I am definitely psyched about going back to the track. I am actually sending my chip back to have the 2 step removed. I just purchased a wot box/ 2 step from n2mb.
> Does anyone have any experience/thoughts on this product?


 Absolutely man. Understood. I never tried to either at first, but it's unavoidable on here. Oh well. Just ignore it I guess:beer: 

I run a n2mb wot box. I like it. Works great. I disabled the wot shift bc my trans didn't want to go into 3rd using it. That and I didn't like that "spike" in power when ignition kicked in. Was afraid I was going to strip a gear etc. Just to be clear though the feature works perfectly. I am using the 2 step feature. 60' still isn't where I want it, but is more consistent w/ the 2 step and rt's are much better. 

Good luck at the track:thumbup: Tire? Gear based/2stage boost? That's alot of power to try and put down in 1st and 2nd gear.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> There is no way to EVER make it consistent, not possible.
> 
> 630cc inj. on 6cyl are 'capable' of feeding deep 500's to 600whp on gas.
> 
> ...


 I understand all of that and I was aware of the MAF maxing out.. I'm surprised that this car is still running proper AFRs at 27psi/low 500whp.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> Hater:thumbdown:
> 
> Nice numbers man. I'm probably making ~420whp on the 42#. Have a 630cc pro maf chip on my desk, but idk. Stock motor and trans are holding good at 20psi.
> 
> Nice setup and ignore the haters. Good #'s, either track or dyno, always bring them out and it's usually people with more time/$$ spent and lesser results that get their ego's bruised.


 Your funny. You barely beat my stock 2l 8v and thats your claim to fame. That and it took your chip/MAF and every add on gadget box known to man to do it. :laugh:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Your funny. You barely beat my stock 2l 8v and thats your claim to fame. That and it took your chip/MAF and every add on gadget box known to man to do it. :laugh:


 Hater:laugh: 

Lighten my car + 630cc Pro Maf file + drag suspension setup = Mid 10's easy. I'm nowhere near the limit of a chip tune. I just choose to stop at 11.5's. There's more to life 

Keep on hatin:wave:


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> Hater:laugh:
> 
> Lighten my car + 630cc Pro Maf file + drag suspension setup = Mid 10's easy. I'm nowhere near the limit of a chip tune. I just choose to stop at 11.5's. There's more to life
> 
> Keep on hatin:wave:


 stop talking about what your car WOULD do. chump. you're the reason people hate. 

and yes your car would probably beat mine. who gives a ****. you win at life bro.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Guys please don't ruin this thread, keep it to pms. 

I am actually going to try out a 3 bar fpr to see what my a/f will be at all levels of boost. Like I said it was a little rich under 27 psi and I only plan on going to 24 psi anyway. I figure try the 3 bar and hopefully that will lean it out closer to 11.7 and ill make more power at less boost. Ill keep everyone updated. My chip is on its way to C2 so it will prob be this weekend. 

Also slcturbo and anyone else that experience using slicks at the track. just wondering what size slick do you think I should get for around 450-475whp. I have stock vr gears so I know 24.5 is good but maybe a 25" or taller? what width 8, 8.5, 9. Will going with a wider tire affect my top end. 
Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Guys please don't ruin this thread, keep it to pms.
> 
> I am actually going to try out a 3 bar fpr to see what my a/f will be at all levels of boost. Like I said it was a little rich under 27 psi and I only plan on going to 24 psi anyway. I figure try the 3 bar and hopefully that will lean it out closer to 11.7 and ill make more power at less boost. Ill keep everyone updated. My chip is on its way to C2 so it will prob be this weekend.
> 
> ...


 24.5x8 MT should work well


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Flipdriver80 said:


> stop talking about what your car WOULD do. chump. you're the reason people hate.
> 
> and yes your car would probably beat mine. who gives a ****. you win at life bro.


 The name calling:laugh: 

I win at crushing people that try and bust my balls. That's it. Reread the post that I quoted which was directed at me. He brought my car up. I didn't Who gives a fk? I guess tigninja does he quoted my post and brought it up. Ask him about it 

I've posted time slips on here 5 years now, every year so no I don't just talk about what my car would do.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> Your funny. You barely beat my stock 2l 8v and thats your claim to fame. That and it took your chip/MAF and every add on gadget box known to man to do it. :laugh:


 ^ 
How threads get ruined. It's usually the first guy to directly quote another and post a slight or discredit. 

I guess he must be one of the slower cars with more time/money in and a bruised ego as a result. I'm just assuming since he responded.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

slcturbo said:


> ^
> How threads get ruined. It's usually the first guy to directly quote another and post a slight or discredit.
> 
> I guess he must be one of the slower cars with more time/money in and a bruised ego as a result. I'm just assuming since he responded.


 You barely beat me with two more cylinders :laugh: Probably real close in power as well. The only thing you have are alot more runs at the track.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

i would deff be interested in the change over to 3bar to the op keep us updated on how those afr's change


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Maybe you could try an adjustable FPR?


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

To all the people involved in the bickering. None of us care how slow or fast your car is. Please make your own thread or just pm each other its very easy. Please 

I will definitely keep you updated. I should be getting my chip back by monday. I am going to try the 3 bar first bc I have one and that is free so. I will try an adjustable fpr if the 3 bar is too lean to run 23-24 psi on my setup.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> The name calling:laugh:
> 
> I win at crushing people that try and bust my balls. That's it. Reread the post that I quoted which was directed at me. He brought my car up. I didn't Who gives a fk? I guess tigninja does he quoted my post and brought it up. Ask him about it
> 
> I've posted time slips on here 5 years now, every year so no I don't just talk about what my car would do.


 oh no you didnt  


just kidding yes i love watching and participating in arguments online. it makes my day go faster. carry on. :laugh:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

hopefully this weekend i can test the car at 25 psi on these 24.5.s


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

i cant go this weekend(no chip) but if you go sometime next week or after let me know ill go as well. 
:thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Hope it works out, kepp us informed.:thumbup:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

for sure dude lets see what these stock blocks can run lol.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey just to update everyone. I put the 3 bar fpr in and the car actually has better a/f ratio at wot. On the dyno I was running rich 10.2 up until about 23 psi ~450WHP. Then it started to lean out and by 27 psi 515whp it was 11.6 
I realize now that running the 3 bar is way better because a/f ratios are on point at 11.7 up until about 23 psi because then as I go more boost it starts to lean out. 
The problem is that I was told the stock maf is maxing out so it doesnt know there is more air coming in so it is not adding more fuel. So either I have to stay under ~450 wheel or I have to upgrade to pro-maf. 
I am not looking to go crazy anyway so i am just going to stay around 450wheel. That is more than enough for me at the track anyway.

The car feels like it pulls even harder now at lower boost and I am sure it is bc the af ratio is perfect now. I might get it dynoed again just to have a comparison of power levels now at a better air fuel.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

good info dude you gnna be at show and go?? ima bust my ass tomorow to try and get everything i have left done to race.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I am definitely going to be there unless Sunday morning they say it is going to rain. I hope it doesnt because I am all set I just have to install my 2 step wot box tomorrow and I am ready.
:thumbup:


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I'll be there as well, will look out for your ride! Hope you run some good #'s


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll hopefully be there in my 24v turbo running off the spring at 7 psi shaking it down with the new clutch on street tires. :beer: Just look out for the black mkiv gti with red mirrors :laugh:


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

looks like i wont be racing clutch didnt get in but ill be there rootin for you guys


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> I might get it dynoed again just to have a comparison of power levels now at a better air fuel.


Please do, I might also dial back to 3 bar if your results are better. Great info, keep it coming. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Went to show and go and it was a no go.....broke the drivers side axle in half. :thumbdown:
But I had a spare so I fixed it and went home. :thumbup:
Just an update though. On the way to and from englishtown I was able to make alot of nice 3rd and 4th gear pulls.(Over 20  ) It seems as though I am actually starting to go lean above 18 psi. 18 psi was at 11.6 but 20 was 12.0 and 22 was going higher than 12.3 but I let off. I am going to get a 3.5 bar bc I think that would be just the right amount of fuel.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Sucks about your axle.

I run an adjustable and set it/forget it at 3.5 (guess I will be staying there too given your experiences).


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah I was going to buy the adjustable but its like $125 compared to $60 for the 3.5bar and Im not looking to go to crazy. 
The 3 bar in my opinion was getting a little too lean for me. Id rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

3.5 has been working for me for the past few yrs... have not torched any motors yet.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

i saw what happend dude sucks i was hoping to see some times from that car theres always next time at the track glad to hear you had a spare axle.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I finally shot the locks off the wallet and bought brand new dss stage 3 axles. Refreshed the whole front. New ball joints, tie rods, wheel bearings, hawk pads and ate rotors. I really went crazy and wire wheeled the spindles and such down to clean metal and painted them.
Drivers side is put back together going to do the passenger side tomorrow. I got a nice set of mt 24.5 x 8 too.
Hoping I can get to the track before winter begins. Anyone plan on going to englishtown?


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks very nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

Those hubs hurt the wallet to replace.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

this is extremely encouraging


----------

